# Smoked Snail-Stuffed Mushroom Caps Over Gluten-Free Angel Hair Pasta!!!!



## leah elisheva (Mar 30, 2014)

Happy Sunday Smoky Cookies!

It's raining like "NOAH" here...













DSCF5804.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






And so I decided it was a good day to use up some odds & ends...













DSCF5786.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






Gluten-Free angel hair pasta by Hodgson Mill Farms - "brown rice & flax" - and some canned "Roland's" brand giant snails, a couple portabellini mushrooms, a red pepper, some fresh basil and an elephant garlic clove...













DSCF5788.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






With a small knife, I removed stems and hollowed out the mushrooms...













DSCF5789.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






And chopped up those "innards" a bit...













DSCF5790.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5791.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5792.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






I placed those in a bowl...













DSCF5793.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






added the chopped elephant garlic...













DSCF5794.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






and the chopped red pepper...













DSCF5795.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






and drained and rinsed the snails well - as to rid them of canned sodium and such...













DSCF5796.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






and cooked the pasta in water and a splash of grapeseed oil...













DSCF5797.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5798.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






and added "some" of the basil to the chopped mix...













DSCF5799.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5800.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






and tossed that all up...













DSCF5801.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






and sprayed the mushrooms with an "olive oil spray can"...













DSCF5802.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






and one mushroom broke, and so I ate it...along with eating 3 snails...I cannot look at a mound of snails and not "snitch..."













DSCF5803.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






and I stuffed each cap with a little filling and one or two snails, depending on what would fit in each...













DSCF5805.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






and braved the wind, rain, and elements, (am I dramatic enough yet??), smiles, and put those on a grill grate for about 12 minutes, (pistachio shells used in place of smoking chips) and high heat...













DSCF5806.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






and added the snails remaining to that chopped mixture...













DSCF5807.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






and gathered up the remaining basil, my electric pepper mill, some pink Himalayan sea salt and some Tunisian olive oil (my latest crush)...

Having always loved such thick, unfiltered and muddy/cloudy deep flavorful oils from Sicily, Israel and more; and then also adoring some thinner but still tasty Greek oil, and Spanish oil from time to time, I have always tasted the OIL first, when eating, before my food...

I recently went on an oil embargo and then tasting crusade with whatever resources I had, as to taste many oils and find one that is flavorful, yet mild enough to moisten food and help showcase its natural flavors without OVERWHELMING the food and stealing its thunder.

I used to think the darker and more flavorful the oil the better! The more in your face, the better! BUT NOW, I have changed and adore tasting my FOOD, enhanced but not stripped or masked of flavor, from the mere oil.

If eating steak, I want that drizzled olive oil to help it, not taste more powerful than the meat. And so it goes with fish or lobster or salad or whatever it be.

And so, I've now fallen in love with Tunisian oil - more golden and mild, and yet just beautiful and perfect with a myriad of food!

And then, once having made that decision, I was shocked to walk into Walmart, and discover one, that I now am buying and by the huge CAN no less!

OK, so that's my editorial rant about Tunisian oil!! Love it! It's like "Liquid Gold!"













DSCF5808.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5809.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






And it was meanwhile windy and flame crazy and raining!!!













DSCF5810.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






And I tossed that chopped ensemble into a pan for a few  minutes just to heat...













DSCF5811.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5812.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






And plated the dinner, added the remaining sprigs of basil, the little bowl of oil, (though needed more and so I ended up drizzling about double that in oil on, (as I want it wet), and then ground on black pepper, and pink sea salt...













DSCF5813.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5814.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5815.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5816.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5817.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5818.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






And it all was delightful! The tiny hint of sweetness from the cooked red pepper really added to the dish! (Usually I eat my pepper raw).













DSCF5819.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5820.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






The smoked mushrooms were juicy and it was all really fun!













DSCF5821.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5822.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5823.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






White Burgundy being perfect for me..and Sangiovese being great for my husband...













DSCF5824.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5825.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5826.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5827.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5828.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014


















DSCF5829.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






I loved this 'rainy day' and simple yet healthful meal, and hope that someone out there on this pelting day, indeed did too!

(Seeing as I eat snails once a week however, if this particular menu didn't do it for you, then perhaps there is another simple way, that I've got in here somehow: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153476/for-the-love-of-snails ).

Regardless, HAPPY SUNDAY!!!!!!!

Thanks for sharing in my dinner!!!!!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 30, 2014)

Very nice! You need to try roasting the pepper to bump up the sweetness and get rid of the bitter skin. Snails are in my top favs right next to Frogs Legs and Foie Gras and Roland puts out a very nice product, available at most grocery stores for those that want to try them without searching out a specialty shop. I just happen to have a couple cans in the cabinet. You have me inspired and looks like I have to add a few items to my shopping list...JJ

Just a note folks. Canned Snails are fully cooked and just need heating. Cooked too long and the tender jewels get rubbery. Roland Snails have a mild flavor, you know you are eating a shellfish but being a Freshwater animal is not " Fishy " at all. The texture is similar to Mussels or cooked Mushrooms and when combined with Garlic, Herbs, Basil, Thyme and Flat Leaf Parsley work well, then smoked and finished as Leah has or sauteed in Butter or EVOO makes for outstanding flavor. Pasta is a good choice to serve them or add some Crusty Bread, an assortment of Cheeses and Olives with a great Wine to wash it all down and cleanse the pallet. You then have one of the greatest meals on the planet...


----------



## joopster (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks good! So do you ever get to eat your food warm?  I can't imagine you do with all of the pictures and plating?


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you *Dear Chef! (JJ), *and happy Sunday to you!

You articulated that very well! (The snails are cooked already indeed, I should have mentioned that, and so just eating as is or warming up some, is simply fabulous).

Chef Jimmy's food ideas with them are terrific!

And I love frog's legs too! Both smoked and grilled!!!

Roland's is my favorite brand of snails entirely - wild caught from Indonesia versus many farmed French ones that I've bought and which are so tiny, rubbery, and dry by comparison.

AND, Roland's "giant" snails, (which I adore) are also sold in Walmart (I know, who knew!) as is my Tunisian "Terra Delyssa" oil, that's pictured below, (my "golden" instead of green, quite new and happily converted change indeed) - and I just love my food more now because of it!

They have small and medium bottles too and so one needn't buy a whole can.













DSCF5830.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Mar 30, 2014






Although I'm glad I did!

And thank you too *Joopster! *Indeed, I love cold and/or RAW food, or seared food that is COLD in the middle - not just rare but COLD (that's how I take my steak) and yet my husband, who will eat that certainly, prefers a "good hot meal."

And so, on some days, it's cold and on some days it's hot, but that's marriage right??? OK, OK, happy Sunday! Just a little silly Leah humor over here. Viva the snails!!!!

Cheers to all! (It's now raining HARDER even)!!!! - Leah


----------



## smoking b (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice looking meal Leah  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I make a lot of stuffed mushrooms so I just know yours were good


----------



## brooksy (Mar 30, 2014)

Everything you make looks like it should be served in a Michelin star restaurant. Absolutely delicious looking!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you so much *Jeremy! *

Here's to mushrooms and marvelous things (even in the rain right) and to a great new week ahead!

You've been cranking out fantastic things, and I'm delighted that you've enjoyed my posts as well! Many thanks!!

And my goodness, *Brooksy, *that's beyond kind! Thank you very much!

While I "arrange" things quite simply, I do nonetheless enjoy what I eat, and am therefore quite touched to share it, and very thrilled if it's enjoyable in any way to others too. Thank you tons!

Happy wrap up of this weekend, to all!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Mar 30, 2014)

This isn't fair. You can't make one of my favourite dishes and post it. Now I am sitting here dreaming of escargot with the wonderful oil and garlic flavours. The mushrooms and smoking would only make it better. Sigh.

By the way, your husband's choice of Sangiovese is stellar! It would go so well with the sweet/pungent elephant garlic and peppers.

I have to admit, I am a bit of a snob about elephant garlic. It is a little mild for me. I like my garlic to slap my taste buds around a bit. It is nice to work with because of the large cloves but you can get some real varieties of garlic with large cloves. I am trying one in the garden this year.

So, I hope you feel suitably chastened for posting this. I will now have to go get some snails and they are hideously expensive here.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2014)

I never had snails, but you sure do make them look inviting!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You are just as much an artist as you are a Great Cook !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you *Disco!!!*

Indeed, I'm happy to have planted some snail reminders into your week!!! And what I'd give for your garlic garden!!! I agree with you on how mild the elephant cloves are, though eat so much raw, and love the size and easy handling as you say.

I'd love to hear about the larger ones you experiment with! And I've never had "black garlic" actually, and that could be interesting to try thus as well.

Meanwhile, the word, "Sangiovese" is one of the most beautiful - whether one loves the wine or not - and the wine is lovely too! But yes, here's to snails for everyone!!! They're so good for one and so tasty and fun!!!

And thank you very much *Bear!!!!* Coming from such a talented man and artist like yourself; I take that compliment with enormous gratitude, indeed!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------

